# Obedience Training Classes in Washington DC/NoVA or Maryland



## EMarquardt (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi there,

I looked through the other threads, but did not find anything....

Does anyone know of a good obedience training class in the Washington DC area? This would include northern Virginia or parts of Maryland near DC.

This would be for my GSD puppy. I want to take him to the classes myself, where there are other dogs as well, for obedience training (and which will also help with socialization). 

When I used to live in the Chicago area, there was a great obedience facility JUST for GSDs. While I would prefer that out here, I guess if it does not exist I would just go to an obedience training course for all dogs.

Any help would be much appreciated!!!!


----------



## zohsix01 (Jan 15, 2011)

Haus Juris has a great facility in VA


----------



## offleashk9training (Jan 16, 2011)

Deleted by moderator


----------

